# approaching 9 months ....



## Ruthie_67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi all, my male V is almost 9 months old ... He is our first dog and I just have a few questions, I have found on the web that around this age I am likely to have a "stroppy teenager" on my hands. I assume this is reflected by him seeming to regress (more sharkies, more chewing, doing things he'd previously stopped doing) and generally being more willful. I have not changed any rules or given into him, I am just wondering has anyone experienced this stage and how did you get through it?

I am also wondering about castration (a lot of dog walkers I come into contact with are surprised to see him intact and almost all recommend it)

I don't want to put my dog through an operation unless necessary, how do other owners feel about this? I have been told that they are more likely to be stolen if intact for breeding purposes? I have also heard that they can become aggressive (I'm finding this very hard to believe as he is the friendliest most sociable dog on the block).

Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## gem2304 (Mar 7, 2013)

I am going through a similar thing at the moment.

my male wire v is 8.5 months old and has started with his zoomies again and generally just being a bit naughty and refusing to listen unless he wants to listen. 

I would really like to know what to expect from him during this phase with regards to behaviour and energy levels.

As for castrating, my boy is still intact and I intend to keep him that way until he has matured mentally. I have read a lot of studies that back up the theory that if neutered too young it affects the way they mature both mentally and physically.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I would never neuter my dogs.

http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2014/06/13/neutering-spaying-cancer-risk.aspx


----------



## hcrowder (Dec 26, 2013)

Penny is 8.5 months and she is showing lots of teenage behavior. I want my baby back (but really I want her to be an adult). As this is my first Vizsla I am not sure how long it lasts. Good luck to us all.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

AKC newsletter from July 16, 2014
Except from article:
_"In the Vizsla study, the data were compiled over the course of 16 years via an anonymous online survey of owners. Generally, the study found that, compared to sexually intact dogs:
•Dogs sterilized at less than six months of age, between seven and 12 months of age, and at over 12 months of age had significantly increased odds of developing mast cell cancer, lymphoma, all other cancers, all cancers combined, and fear of storms.
•Females sterilized at up to 12 months of age, and males and females sterilized at over 12 months of age had significantly increased odds of developing hemangiosarcoma.

The study further found a positive relationship between the age of sterilization and the age of diagnosis of biological and behavioral issues. The younger the age at which a dog was sterilized correlated to an earlier average age of diagnosis of mast cell cancer, cancers other than mast cell, hemangiosarcoma, lymphoma, all cancers combined, behavioral disorders, or fear of storms. When compared to the odds of sexually intact dogs, dogs sterilized younger than six months of age were also found to have significantly increased odds of developing a behavioral disorder."
_

Your dog. Your Dog's health. Your choice.

Happy trails,
RBD


----------

